

JPMorgan cancels Twitter Q&A after receiving 'offensive' questions - codecoda
http://rt.com/usa/jpmorgan-twitter-q&a-canceled-745/

======
antonius
_Tomorrow 's Q&A is cancelled. Bad Idea. Back to the drawing board._

What did they expect?

